# Pen raised quail length of life



## cactusjack (Apr 5, 2017)

Quick question.  

I bought some pen raised quail yesterday to train with today.  They're from a reputable dealer and I was going to train my dog with a few other people today.  Due to the weather we've cancelled.  My question is will the quail be alright in the box until tomorrow?   It'll be close to 36 hours by the time we get to train tomorrow.


----------



## mecicon (Apr 5, 2017)

Got any bird seed or water to give them?


----------



## Jeff Raines (Apr 5, 2017)

They gotta have water at least


----------



## AO15 (Apr 5, 2017)

I've left them in the box for over 24 hours without food or water and its never been a problem.


----------



## mecicon (Apr 5, 2017)

Jeff Raines said:


> They gotta have water at least



Agreed.



AO15 said:


> I've left them in the box for over 24 hours without food or water and its never been a problem.



I've also had them live for weeks in a johnny box with food and water...until they died.

Why not provide them the basic necessities before you kill them? Every animal deserves a "final meal".


----------



## cactusjack (Apr 5, 2017)

Thanks for the replies. I threw' em some chicken scratch and water. Hopefully the weather is better tomorrow. We planned this thing weeks ago and I didn't wanna back out of picking up and order I placed for the birds. 

Thanks again


----------



## coveyrise (Apr 6, 2017)

If you run across this again just throw a piece of watermelon, cantaloupe, grapes etc. I have carried birds on 2 day trips all the way to west Texas with honey dew and cantaloupe in the boxes and they always are perfect when released. Food and water combined and good for them also.


----------



## cactusjack (Apr 6, 2017)

coveyrise said:


> If you run across this again just throw a piece of watermelon, cantaloupe, grapes etc. I have carried birds on 2 day trips all the way to west Texas with honey dew and cantaloupe in the boxes and they always are perfect when released. Food and water combined and good for them also.



Great idea.  I'll definitely remember this.  Thanks


----------

